# GPS hunting maps / land ownership maps from HuntingGPSMaps.com



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys,

We recently added www.HuntingGPSMaps.com as a sponsor out here on the site and I wanted to introduce you to their product if you didn't already know about it.

Basically, they offer a slick little map overlay for your GPS that will show you land ownership for the places you're hunting. It's a real easy way to know EXACTLY where you are without busting out the paper maps.

It's really hard to explain without you seeing it so check out their site. I have them loaded up on my truck's GPS and there is no better feeling that seeing all that green, blue and yellow as you drive thru it... knowing that it's public land you're on, and all open for hunting (depending on the state obviously).

Easily the most valuable piece of hunting gear I own now.....


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i wonder if i can use that with my tom tom unit


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

CO204yoter said:


> i wonder if i can use that with my tom tom unit


Nope... only the Garmins. Ebbs ran into the same thing... and he picked up a Garmin just so he can use these. Well worth it IMO... you can get a cheap garmin.


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

does it have lifetime updates or do you have to repay every few years to get it updated? either way it would be a very handy tool to have!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

huntinfool84 said:


> does it have lifetime updates or do you have to repay every few years to get it updated? either way it would be a very handy tool to have!


Free updates for those who download (no brainer... that's what I do) and regular updates.

See this page:

http://www.huntinggpsmaps.com/gpsmapfrequentlyaskedquestions.html


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Nope... only the Garmins. Ebbs ran into the same thing... and he picked up a Garmin just so he can use these. Well worth it IMO... you can get a cheap garmin.


He's right. Picked up a new Garmin JUST for this. The investment is priceless as it saves me time and effort in finding the right BLM land I can be on our here in CO. I found a Nuvi 1450 at Sams last night for $129. Same one at Walmart was $199. It's pretty thin, and has a 5" screen which seems absolutely massive for a GPS.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> He's right. Picked up a new Garmin JUST for this. The investment is priceless as it saves me time and effort in finding the right BLM land I can be on our here in CO. I found a Nuvi 1450 at Sams last night for $129. Same one at Walmart was $199. It's pretty thin, and has a 5" screen which seems absolutely massive for a GPS.


Is that the one that promises free downloads for life? Seen a few at sams like that....


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Is that the one that promises free downloads for life? Seen a few at sams like that....


Don't think so, just 1 that had to be used by March 11. Did it this afternoon. Still need to work on my HuntingGPSmaps stuff, but I should have time this week.


----------

